# 60 days vin check



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm doing them for free until they realize this and remove my account. Just leave the VIN and I'll give you a basic summary of whats wrong or leave an email as well if you want the email forwarded to you. Also take into account I'm a student taking several classes over the summer with a full time job; I'll do as many as time permits me to.


----------

